# Post Your Comparison Shots!!! (2006 version)



## Candy_C (Jun 20, 2006)

_Post your comparison pictures ladies! Its 6 months into the year and i wanna see and i bet many others will wanna see how far we've gotten since we began our trip/or just from maybe 6 months ago, a year ago, 2 years WHATEVER!

Lets inspire!_


----------



## pet (Jun 20, 2006)

Your hair is gorgeous Candy C!  I saw the date on the first picture, but what is the date on the second?


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jun 20, 2006)

Ooooo. I can't wait to see some more pics.

Candy your progress is amazing!!


----------



## Candy_C (Jun 20, 2006)

dontspeakdefeat said:
			
		

> Ooooo. *I can't wait to see some more pics.*
> 
> Candy your progress is amazing!!




I know! its about time we had a big one like this and i've seen lots of ladies start comparison photos so hopefully theres plenty! All i could find was the 2004 version  didn't really wanna start a new thread, but hey, roll on the new!!

and thankyou verymuch {hugs}!

Pet its in yellow, top right!


----------



## RabiaElaine (Jun 20, 2006)

Good idea Candy!

Dumb question...how do you upload those thumbnails directly to the post?


----------



## so1913 (Jun 20, 2006)

No big change, but this one just shows how the cut I got is growing out and is being maintained.  The first pic (green top) is current, top layers are growing out YAY!!!.


----------



## dlewis (Jun 20, 2006)

August, 2005

The siggy = May, 2006


----------



## RabiaElaine (Jun 20, 2006)

I think I figured out how to do it.  Hope you can see this.

The first pic is Feb 2005 the second pic is April 2006. 

Not too much...but I did gain length and thickness.  Take note I was bone straight in 2005 now I'm transitioning to texlaxed.  The hair is bumped under in the April pic so it's actually a little longer.

I'm happy with my progress so far!


----------



## Candy_C (Jun 20, 2006)

so1913 - your gorgeous! and your hair looks more volumized 

dlewis - your hair looks very full! in such little time aswell

RabiaElaine - i knew you would figure it out, and your hair HAS made progress its filled out that whole area of your neck and then some


----------



## KhandiB (Jun 20, 2006)

Here is my Comparison From January and May of this year..
I always think my hair isnt growing good and then I look at these and tell myself to shut up


----------



## Cooyah (Jun 20, 2006)

great progress ladies!!!!


----------



## sareca (Jun 20, 2006)

Great progress everybody!









The last one's in my signature.


----------



## MiWay (Jun 20, 2006)

My pics are in my siggy.  I've gotten a little bit of length, but my hair is definitely healthier.

First pic is 11/05 and second pic is 6/06.


----------



## KhandiB (Jun 20, 2006)

Great Work Everyone!!


----------



## remnant (Jun 20, 2006)

My pics: december 2005 and may 2006 !


----------



## Candy_C (Jun 20, 2006)

these are so good! KHANDIB! your gettin an inch per month! are u a vitamin head or you just doin the right thing?!


----------



## Victorian (Jun 20, 2006)

I love comparison photo threads!!  Grow, ladies, grow!


----------



## so1913 (Jun 20, 2006)

BlackCardinal said:
			
		

> I love comparison photo threads!!  Grow, ladies, grow!




Good googly moogly that's a lot of hair BlackCardinal!!!


----------



## KhandiB (Jun 20, 2006)

Im not a vitamin head just yet, Im thinking about tryin the MSM...

Im not even doing the right things, I blowdry, flat iron, use cones and mineral oils and grease 

I was just thinking yesterday, if I stopped using so much heat my growth would be killer 

I changed up my regime yesterday, I decided that if Im gonna blowdry I will do protective styles.. and if I airdry I will flatiron/curl... Im gonna see if I can stick with that 



			
				Candy_C said:
			
		

> these are so good! KHANDIB! your gettin an inch per month! are u a vitamin head or you just doin the right thing?!


----------



## nelli711 (Jun 20, 2006)

OT: Khandi, your son is ADORABLE!!!! So precious


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 20, 2006)

Here are mine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Jan '06)

*Dec '03 Sept '04 Jan '05 Nov '05*


----------



## zzirvingj (Jun 20, 2006)

Candy_C said:
			
		

> _Post your comparison pictures ladies! Its 6 months into the year and i wanna see and i bet many others will wanna see how far we've gotten since we began our trip/or just from maybe 6 months ago, a year ago, 2 years WHATEVER!_
> 
> _Lets inspire!_


 
DANNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGG girl....WHAT AN INSPIRATION!!!!  

I can only PRAY that my comparison shots will show as much progress as yours.  I can't post any though cause I'm challenging myself not to measure my hair cause I wanna be surprised later this year when I do press it and see the length.  I'll b sure to post pics then tho.

CONGRATS ON SUCH GREAT PROGRESS.  You have really been taking care of your hair!


----------



## KhandiB (Jun 20, 2006)

Thank you !!
I love your hair!!



			
				nelli711 said:
			
		

> OT: Khandi, your son is ADORABLE!!!! So precious


----------



## Candy_C (Jun 20, 2006)

Chicoro said:
			
		

> Here are mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wowwww

very detailed, i am approaching 2nd pic..your hair is stunning well done!

zzirvingj !!! thankyou so much, its all about believing truss me!


----------



## Victorian (Jun 20, 2006)

*squealing* Chicoro has my dream hair  Some day...


----------



## zzirvingj (Jun 20, 2006)

BlackCardinal said:
			
		

> I love comparison photo threads!!  Grow, ladies, grow!


 
Girl I had been eyeing your pictures the other day like WHOAH THAT'S ALOT OF GROWTH!!!!


----------



## KhandiB (Jun 20, 2006)

Whoooooooo Hooooo

You Go Girl, dang



			
				Chicoro said:
			
		

> Here are mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 20, 2006)

BlackCardinal said:
			
		

> *squealing* Chicoro has my dream hair  Some day...


 
Thank you BlackCardinal! You'll get there sooner than you think! It seems you've gone from a bc to past collarbone, to where you are now, overnigh.

I hope the ladies keep posting. These are the kind of photos that help me stay on track.  Everyone's progress is amazing. Wow, ladies!


----------



## Shine-On (Jun 20, 2006)

Wow Ladies!  

VERY inspiring. Keem them coming!


----------



## wadadligyal (Jun 20, 2006)

All you ladies are such inspirations!!!!!! Keep them coming!!!! Hopefully I will see some growth when I touch up next month


----------



## RabiaElaine (Jun 20, 2006)

Great job everyone....I love threads like this!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ambitious1013 (Jun 20, 2006)

Mine is in my siggy!  Everyone is making great progress.  This thread is such an inspiration.  Keep them coming ladies!!!


----------



## tenderheaded (Jun 20, 2006)

Ladies, thank you so much for the fabulous photos! This is the type of visual encouragement we all need every once in a while. A digital camera is on my wish list - I'll be contacting some of you photo pros to help me post


----------



## lexi84 (Jun 20, 2006)

Here's a wet comparison of August '05 and June '06






Here's a dry comparison of August '05 and June '06





And here's a side comparison of August '05 and June '06





And my one year comparison is in my signature


----------



## LABETT (Jun 20, 2006)

Congrats Lexi84 you have made great progress.


----------



## RabiaElaine (Jun 20, 2006)

RabiaElaine said:
			
		

> I think I figured out how to do it. Hope you can see this.
> 
> Feb 2005
> 
> ...


 
My pictures disappeared...what happened?  I cut and paste the thumbnail from my fotki...let me know how to fix it.


----------



## atrinibeauty (Jun 20, 2006)

Khandi B-Wow Your Hair Is Gorgeous

Chicoro-Now That's What I'm Talkin Bout

Lexi-You Da Woman

CandyC-Your Hair Is Sooooooooooooooooooo Beautiful.You Have Made Wonderful Progress

Sareca-Your Hair Is Beautiful As Always

Ambitious-Wow! Amazing Progress.Keep Up The Great Work(Love The Color)


----------



## Shine-On (Jun 20, 2006)

*faints after looking at lexi84's pics*


----------



## oglorious1 (Jun 20, 2006)

Everyone's hair is sooo pretty


----------



## JenniferMD (Jun 20, 2006)

I've been focusing on thickness...here's August 03 to April/May 06


----------



## sherann (Jun 20, 2006)

Ladies your pictures are so inspiring!!!


----------



## Denim And Leather (Jun 20, 2006)

Wow wow wow! Beautiful heads of hair all around! Great progress, ladies, you're all very inspirational!  I can't wait for the end of the year to come, so I can have some progress pics, being that I only started caring for my hair a little over two months ago, and didn't take any pics of my hair at the beginning of my journey.


----------



## KhandiB (Jun 20, 2006)

*JenniferMD* - My goodness. Your hair looks fab.. Great Job!!


----------



## *Happily Me* (Jun 20, 2006)

Here's mine 


November 2005






April 2006


----------



## plove (Jun 20, 2006)

All you ladies make me fell good to know I can get to where you all are at 
I will have my comparison pic in Dec of this year.
grow hair grow


----------



## ChasingBliss (Jun 20, 2006)

Ambitious1013 said:
			
		

> Mine is in my siggy! Everyone is making great progress. This thread is such an inspiration. Keep them coming ladies!!!



I love how your hair is growing. It's perfectly even and looks very healthy...Keep up the good work.


----------



## Shine-On (Jun 20, 2006)

Ambitious1013 said:
			
		

> Mine is in my siggy! Everyone is making great progress. This thread is such an inspiration. Keep them coming ladies!!!



Oooh! My new inspiration !


----------



## JazzyDez (Jun 20, 2006)

Wow I want to call some of you ladies out but there are too many of you!!!!  All of your progress pics are  !

Now here goes...

I'm still a slight newbie so my comparison shots are only from mid april 06 to mid june 06. The first pic in april the second 2 in june













So its not much but I am on my way........
Oh and Sorry guys I'm still using the camera phone!  The quality sux


----------



## hopeful (Jun 20, 2006)

Okay, I bc'd again in March '06 (back to growing out a twa) so I'm waiting a bit before posting my newest pics but here's my progress pics from last year. It reminds me that my hair can and will grow.

*Late Feb. 05-------July 14, 2005------Oct. 7, 2005*
Natural--------------Texturized---------Still texturized
(I had bc'd 1/27/05)--------------------8 months after bc'ng down to 
---------------------------------------1 to 2 inches all over





 



The texturizer didn't work out so I bc'd and back to natural, now 2-3 inches all over. Hope to be able to post in a few months with some nice growth. I am optimistic.


----------



## CLASSYEBONYGIRL (Jun 20, 2006)

*Here goes:*

*From June & May 2005 to April 2006*


----------



## SweetCaramel1 (Jun 21, 2006)

i love this thread!  ladies you hair is fantabulous!!!!!! amaaaaaaaaaazing amazing progress!!!!    






sep 05 june 06








nov 05 june 06
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








oct 05 june 06


----------



## Candy_C (Jun 21, 2006)

Rabia Elaine, try using http://www.imageshack.us instead, because fotki sometimes has 2 update and ur pics then become unavailable temporarily  

JenniferMD your hair looks so strong and thick, very nice!


----------



## joyous (Jun 21, 2006)

lexi84 said:
			
		

> Here's a wet comparison of August '05 and June '06
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love that hair! Excellent progress.


----------



## Denim And Leather (Jun 21, 2006)

Keep 'em coming!  I LOVE this thread!


----------



## BabyImaStarr (Jun 21, 2006)

From June 2005 - Today June 2006


----------



## mstasha (Jun 21, 2006)

All of you ladies have fabulous hair!!!!!!!! It makes me want to do progression shots. I have not taken any pictures. But I think I will start after my next relaxer. Maybe if I saw the progress I would not give up all the time so soon. I did throw away the blow dryer this weekend. Step 1.


----------



## KhandiB (Jun 21, 2006)

*BabyImaStarr* - Great Job!!!


----------



## rootdeep (Jun 21, 2006)

Your hair is beautiful!!! Wow....(running to your album)



			
				BabyImaStarr said:
			
		

> From June 2005 - Today June 2006


----------



## BabyImaStarr (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks ladies!! :Blush2:


----------



## MizaniMami (Jun 21, 2006)

JazzyDez said:
			
		

> Wow I want to call some of you ladies out but there are too many of you!!!!  All of your progress pics are  !
> 
> Now here goes...
> 
> ...


 
Everyone here has had so much great success!!!!  

Jazzy, Imma keep my eye on you because in two mos you have done well. I can't wait to see where you will be at in a year!


----------



## Ambitious1013 (Jun 21, 2006)

atrinibeauty said:
			
		

> Ambitious-Wow! Amazing Progress.Keep Up The Great Work(Love The Color)





			
				HoneyLemonDrop said:
			
		

> I love how your hair is growing. It's perfectly even and looks very healthy...Keep up the good work.





			
				Shine-On said:
			
		

> Oooh! My new inspiration !



Thank you ladies for the kind words!!!


----------



## CurliDiva (Jun 21, 2006)

This thread is so insprational!

Great job, Ladies


----------



## lexi84 (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks ladies for all your compliments!


----------



## JazzyDez (Jun 21, 2006)

MizaniMami said:
			
		

> Everyone here has had so much great success!!!!
> 
> Jazzy, Imma keep my eye on you because in two mos you have done well. I can't wait to see where you will be at in a year!


 
Aww thanks MizaniMami!!!  The encouragement means alot especially when others can see progress that you can't necessarily see. Well girl, I already love your hair....shoot If I could ever reach your length I will be happy!
 Cheers to all the good progress ladies lets grow!!


----------



## joyous (Jun 21, 2006)

BabyImaStarr said:
			
		

> From June 2005 - Today June 2006



Great hair! Now that's what I call progress.


----------



## BabyImaStarr (Jun 22, 2006)

joyous said:
			
		

> Great hair! Now that's what I call progress.


 
Aww shucks! lol  Thanks!


----------



## Radianthealth (Jun 22, 2006)

I have a progress picture from May of 2006 until Today


----------



## RabiaElaine (Jun 22, 2006)

trimbride said:
			
		

> I have a progress picture from May of 2006 until Today
> 
> http://images.kodakgallery.com/servlet/Images/photos2015/3/67/53/98/82/8/882985367305_0_BG.jpg?a=0


 
I see growth trimbride!  Good job in only a month and a half!


----------



## Radianthealth (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks now I have to figure out how to take better photos.

Also does anyone know how I can add that photo to my signature???

Not the link, but a true photo


----------



## lexi84 (Jun 22, 2006)

Hi trim bride!  You've made nice progress!  To get that pic in your signature copy that link.  While in user CP, you see a link on the same line as the font options(it looks like a mountain with the sun behind it.)  Click that and paste the link there.  And thats it!   I hope that made sense. 



			
				trimbride said:
			
		

> Thanks now I have to figure out how to take better photos.
> 
> Also does anyone know how I can add that photo to my signature???
> 
> Not the link, but a true photo


----------



## Radianthealth (Jun 22, 2006)

I hope this works.  I followed the directions


----------



## Hardwksister (Jun 22, 2006)

Wow!!!!!!!!! I have never seen such beautiful hair.  This thread is such an inspiration.  Honestly, and i can't say it enough, absolutely georgous!  Congratulations to each and every one of you.   I'm going to save this thread and everytime i get sick and tired of co-wasing and bunning and stretching relaxers i'll come back to this thread to remind me of the benefits of a good hair care regimen.  Dang, i'm almost speechless.  Thank you ladies.


----------



## macherieamour (Jun 22, 2006)

April to June pics Gettin there


----------



## nelli711 (Jun 22, 2006)

Beautiful hair Macherie


----------



## CandiceC (Jun 22, 2006)

Great progress ladies!


----------



## Denim And Leather (Jun 22, 2006)

macherieamour said:
			
		

> April to June pics Gettin there


 
I love love love your hair, Macherie!


----------



## atrinibeauty (Jun 22, 2006)

macherieamour said:
			
		

> April to June pics Gettin there


 
Okay...I Can StopNow Macherie I Know You Hear This All The Time But Your Hair Is Just Beautiful


----------



## CarLiTa (Jun 22, 2006)

WOW EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Macherie! your hair is to die for! so thick! that's how mine looks except that it's a good amount of inches shorter... can't wait to be your length your hair really is to die for, the shine, thickness, length...sigh


----------



## Shalilac (Jun 22, 2006)

Lovin' this thread!


----------



## berry87 (Jun 23, 2006)

grest progress ladies  Oh how i wish **sigh**


----------



## sxyhairfetish (Jun 23, 2006)

macherieamour said:
			
		

> April to June pics Gettin there



 literally jaw dropping! I love the black color so rich and pretty! Beautiful blowout if thats what u had.  yea im drooling too... Beautiful!!!


----------



## PacificPurinsesu (Jun 23, 2006)

*macherieamour! your hair is simply amazing! I love the thickness and length. *


----------



## Candy_C (Jun 23, 2006)

aliajp said:
			
		

> *macherieamour! your hair is simply amazing! I love the thickness and length. *




ITA, your hair grew fast Machez!! well done

and aliajp, your hair is so nice and long!


----------



## OnPoint (Jun 24, 2006)

JenniferMD said:
			
		

> I've been focusing on thickness...here's August 03 to April/May 06




Focus on thickness!?! Girl you got it! And lots of it at that!!! Congrats!


----------



## PacificPurinsesu (Jun 26, 2006)

Candy c,Thanks. espeacially from you!  I think I suffer from reallly bad hair anorexia! I think it is not long enough. I am loving your progress girl! Wish, I was like that! nice hair too!


----------



## MiWay (Jun 26, 2006)

Macherie, your hair looks wonderful!!!  I love it!  I can't wait to get to BSL.


----------



## Candy_C (Jun 26, 2006)

aliajp said:
			
		

> Candy c,Thanks. espeacially from you!  I think I suffer from reallly bad* hair anorexia*! I think it is not long enough. I am loving your progress girl! Wish, I was like that! nice hair too!




i get it too! i dont think my hair is long at all! maybe medium.. i class long as midback...the more length i gain the longer i think "long" is...lol


----------



## Miss_Jetsetter (Jun 27, 2006)

Fall 2004 when I firts started really trying to grow it out




June 2006


----------



## atrinibeauty (Jun 27, 2006)

Miss_Jetsetter said:
			
		

> Fall 2004 when I firts started really trying to grow it out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That's Some Beautiful Hair Mz. Jetsetter


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Jun 27, 2006)

Wow, excuse me everybody while I pick my jaw off the floor!!   

This thread is such a blessing, beautiful pics everybody!


----------



## KiniKakes (Jun 27, 2006)

Ooooh, this thread is sooo inspiring. PLEASE keep the pics coming, ladies.


----------



## Cien (Jun 27, 2006)

I hope I do this right....



Left pic taken April 2005--just before starting my hair care journey







Right pic was taken May 3, 2006


----------



## SexySin985 (Jun 27, 2006)

Miss_Jetsetter  your hair is so gorgeous. 

KiniKakes you are so pretty.

Apples, amazing progress!


----------



## Cien (Jun 27, 2006)

Wow!! thanks SexySin!!!

This thread is EXTREMELY inspiring!!  

so many of you have some GAWJUS hair! Jennifer MD---I'm speechless! I really am!!!!!  just simply amazing!!


----------



## KiniKakes (Jun 27, 2006)

SexySin985 said:
			
		

> Miss_Jetsetter your hair is so gorgeous.
> 
> KiniKakes you are so pretty.
> 
> Apples, amazing progress!


 
Ooooh, thanks girl, Bless your heart.  *hugs*

Yes, I am especially in awe of Jennifer's hair.... sis, is your regimen posted in your Fokti? I just perused it and didnt find it. I would love to know what you are doing to gain that GREAT thickness. I would loooove for my naturally fine hair to gain just a smidgen of that thickness. Id be sooo ecstatic.


----------



## plove (Jun 27, 2006)

Lexi84 and BabyImaStarr  nice growth in just a year


----------



## SexySin985 (Jun 27, 2006)

KiniKakes said:
			
		

> Ooooh, thanks girl, Bless your heart.  *hugs*
> 
> Yes, I am especially in awe of Jennifer's hair.... sis, is your regimen posted in your Fokti? I just perused it and didnt find it. I would love to know what you are doing to gain that GREAT thickness. *I would loooove for my naturally fine hair to gain just a smidgen of that thickness. Id be sooo ecstatic. *



Me too. Her hair has done a complete turn around! That is so amazing!

All you ladies are doing a wonderful job. This is so inspiring. 

 Oh I love this board!


----------



## *Happily Me* (Jun 27, 2006)

Miss_Jetsetter said:
			
		

> Fall 2004 when I firts started really trying to grow it out
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow!!!

excellent progress!  Just beautiful


----------



## simplycee (Jun 27, 2006)

Wow you guys have made so much progress. I'm really inspired.

Here is mine:  1st is most current (June 2006) 2nd is from Jan 2005


----------



## ariesluv (Jun 27, 2006)

WoW !!!!!!!!!


----------



## jamaicanadian (Jun 27, 2006)

The progess seen in this thread is both amazing and very inspiring


----------



## SweetAKA (Jun 27, 2006)

Jan 2006 - Hair touches just below earlobe (beginning of my 
journey)





June 2006 - Resting on my shoulders (cant wait for these
darn layers to grow out)


----------



## *Happily Me* (Jun 27, 2006)

ariesluv said:
			
		

> WoW !!!!!!!!!



Ariesluv, i just looked in your album.  

You have beautiful hair


----------



## zora (Jun 27, 2006)

This thread is making me sick.  I've been a member too long not to have long hair.  No more cutting!!

Special shout out to lexi84 and JenniferMD.  Very inspiring!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## firecracker (Jun 27, 2006)

http://f3.yahoofs.com/users/41c31b9az31d449dc/f77b/__sr_/b266scd.jpg?ph43foEBVk88EQDz 
The beginning 12/04 Big Chop 3/05 


http://f3.yahoofs.com/users/41c31b9az31d449dc/f77b/__sr_/5c0ascd.jpg?ph43foEB6ko1eoYG 

Big Chop 3/06

http://f3.yahoofs.com/users/41c31b9az31d449dc/f77b/__sr_/63e3scd.jpg?ph43foEBz2WhL7oz 

Afro Puff 2/06
http://f3.yahoofs.com/users/41c31b9az31d449dc/f77b/__sr_/e214.jpg?phgHgoEBA9k69FEF http://f3.yahoofs.com/users/41c31b9az31d449dc/f77b/__sr_/320fscd.jpg?phgHgoEBtiz8D7Bz 
Afro 4/06 Bad Dye Job Puff 4/06


http://f3.yahoofs.com/users/41c31b9az31d449dc/f77b/__sr_/cc95.jpg?phgHgoEBOVH8802l http://f3.yahoofs.com/users/41c31b9az31d449dc/f77b/__sr_/b3b6.jpg?phgHgoEB6HsWdPUf

Back view Wannabe Rollerset 6/06 Front humidity effected 6/06


----------



## 1QTPie (Jun 28, 2006)

After a serious set back last year (the pic in my avatar caused my hair to break off like no ones business) my hair is finally starting to retain length again. Just waiting for it to thicken back up from all the breakage. Here's the progress with no major cuts in over 3 years and umm no visits to the salon obviously.    My hair is between my shoulder blades a few inches below my armpit. The crown is finally touching my shoulders stretched (bottom of my neck.)


----------



## KhandiB (Jun 28, 2006)

Everyones hair looks so good!!!!


----------



## firecracker (Jun 28, 2006)

KhandiB said:
			
		

> Everyones hair looks so good!!!!


 
Khandi I tried to post my actual picture instead of the http/whachamacallit.  How do I do this?  Is that your lil cutie in your avatar?


----------



## BabyImaStarr (Jun 28, 2006)

plove said:
			
		

> Lexi84 and BabyImaStarr nice growth in just a year


 
Thanks!!   

I cannot stay out of this thread.  Very nice growing ladies!!


----------



## Miss_Jetsetter (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments ladies! 

Everyones hair looks so good!


----------



## genesis (Jun 28, 2006)

So beautiful!!! I almost hit the floor when I saw all the great progress everyone is making. You grow ladies!!


----------



## ~Nigeria~ (Jun 28, 2006)

*Lovely hair ladies. You girls truly are inspiring *


----------



## ariesluv (Jun 28, 2006)

DSylla said:
			
		

> Ariesluv, i just looked in your album.
> 
> You have beautiful hair



Thank U !  

i luv your hair as well.


----------



## carmella25 (Jun 28, 2006)

july 2004 and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 march 2006

I tried to get the image from my fotki but it not showing  can anyone tell me how to do it the correct way?


----------



## 1QTPie (Jun 28, 2006)

I saved the pics to my desktop then uploaded them to imgashack.us.


Everyone's hair is gorgeous, all of you have wonderful progress for real.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jun 28, 2006)

See...THIS THREAD RIGHT HERE is why I have full faith in that the tips on this board works.  All this pretty hair!  You ladies should all be very proud of your progress!


----------



## dreysonsmommy2011 (Jun 28, 2006)

JCoily said:
			
		

> See...THIS THREAD RIGHT HERE is why I have full faith in that the tips on this board works. All this pretty hair! You ladies should all be very proud of your progress!


 
ITA, Good job ladies!!!


----------



## CORBINS (Jun 28, 2006)

ariesluv said:
			
		

> WoW !!!!!!!!!



To: Ariesluv
Lady!!  You need to tell me what color you have in your hair, it is really beautiful.  I've been waiting to color mine and I'd like to copy your style!!hehe   Do ya mind???


----------



## lovelymissyoli (Jun 28, 2006)

*Can a natural sneak up in here.... I've made some progress too! *
















*I chopped my shoulder length relaxed hair in January and five months later I'm back at shoulder length hair stretched (no heat) and natural. 

  Happy hair growing to you ladies...
*


----------



## devin (Jun 29, 2006)

OMG!!!  talk about beautiful heads of hair!  You ladies are definitely inspiration to keep growing!! 

*November 05 to December 05*





*January 06 to April 06*





*June 06*


----------



## sylver2 (Jun 29, 2006)

This is a Great Thread.  Such Beautiful Heads of Inspiration in here.
Thanks so much ladies for these comparison shots, I love them.  A True Inspiration)


----------



## MiWay (Jun 29, 2006)

devin said:
			
		

> OMG!!! talk about beautiful heads of hair! You ladies are definitely inspiration to keep growing!!
> 
> *November 05 to December 05*
> 
> ...


 

Devin your hair is looking good girl! Very pretty and healthy looking. I can't wait til my ponytail looks like that!!!


----------



## KhandiB (Jun 29, 2006)

Fantastic!!!!



			
				devin said:
			
		

> OMG!!!  talk about beautiful heads of hair!  You ladies are definitely inspiration to keep growing!!
> 
> *November 05 to December 05*
> 
> ...


----------



## RabiaElaine (Jun 29, 2006)

KhandiB said:
			
		

> Fantastic!!!!


  Cosigning w/ KhandiB...your hair is awesome!


----------



## Blkbeautyhair (Jun 29, 2006)

Everyone's hair looks great!!! I'm a newbie so I can't wait until I can post some updates in 6 months and then a year and see great results like you ladies. Such beautiful heads of hair. All of natural and permed. I love it!!


----------



## Cooyah (Jun 29, 2006)

lovelymissyoli said:
			
		

> *Can a natural sneak up in here.... I've made some progress too! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
owoooow, my hair wants to be liek yours when it grows "up"


----------



## firecracker (Jun 29, 2006)

Cooyah said:
			
		

> owoooow, my hair wants to be liek yours when it grows "up"


 
Her album was off the chain!  Boy its some lovely head of hair up in here.  You ladies inspire me.


----------



## nelli711 (Jun 29, 2006)

Great Job Ladies!!!


----------



## Lady_Lioness (Jun 29, 2006)

devin said:
			
		

> OMG!!!  talk about beautiful heads of hair!  You ladies are definitely inspiration to keep growing!!
> 
> *November 05 to December 05*
> 
> ...


Very beautiful progress...I especially love the ponytail pic!!!


----------



## JazzyDez (Jun 29, 2006)

lovelymissyoli said:
			
		

> *Can a natural sneak up in here.... I've made some progress too! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Woonderful progress girl! I am FEELIN them cornrows in your avatar....and I just love the honey blonde and black fro

Keep it up ladies!


----------



## devin (Jul 7, 2006)

thank you sweeties! i definitely could not have made the progress I have if I didn't have the hair boards. You all have been instrumental in the health and growth of my hair. Thanks!!


----------



## Imani (Jul 8, 2006)

I 've never attached pics so i hope this works. Not much but here are comparison pics from feb to june. the top two are feb and the bottom two are june


----------



## alexstin (Jul 8, 2006)

Very cute, Imani.


----------



## Imani (Jul 8, 2006)

thanks alexstin .  I'm getting there slowly, keep having to trim off dry damaged ends.  your hair is absolutely gorgeous, girl  !


----------



## ravenmerlita (Jul 8, 2006)

I can't access my pics from last yeaar. But here's my progress over the last few months:


_Comparison Pic Courtesy of LHCF Member Sareca  _


----------



## nicki6 (Jul 8, 2006)

ravenmerlita said:
			
		

> I can't access my pics from last yeaar. But here's my progress over the last few months:
> 
> View attachment 2186
> _Comparison Pic Courtesy of LHCF Member Sareca  _



Wow!!! You have a LOT of growth for a 2.5 months! Congrats!!


----------



## alexstin (Jul 8, 2006)

Imani said:
			
		

> thanks alexstin .  I'm getting there slowly, keep having to trim off dry damaged ends.  your hair is absolutely gorgeous, girl  !



And thank you!


----------



## ravenmerlita (Jul 8, 2006)

nicki6 said:
			
		

> Wow!!! You have a LOT of growth for a 2.5 months! Congrats!!


 
Thank you. And thanks to LHCF. Once I stopped being hardheaded and really paying attention to the ladies on the board, my hair has thrived. And MTG helps a lot too ...


----------



## Melaninme (Jul 8, 2006)

Not sure if I posted here or not, but my progress is from my cut done last September up until May of this year.

Don't plan to check length until end of summer, beginning of fall.  I'll post again, once I take shots this fall.

Great work ladies!  Keep it up!


----------



## plove (Jul 9, 2006)

bumping......I wish I had  comparison shots


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey ladies! My comparison shot is in my siggy.


----------



## dreamer26 (Jul 10, 2006)

WOW, ladies I'm so inspired.  


THANKS FOR POSTING


----------



## bubblebtm2 (Jul 10, 2006)

Trying to get rid of those horribly thin ends from the first pic..(slowly but surely)!  I've trimmed 3 times since starting on my healthy hair journey since last January.  I definitely see progress.  I have about 4 more inches of thin ends to get rid of.  Hopefully, they will be all gone by January '07


----------



## Tee (Jul 10, 2006)

amazing and very inspiring


----------



## loonatick (Jul 10, 2006)

Here is 1 year with LHCF - Onwards and upwards


----------



## JLove74 (Jul 10, 2006)

Here is mine....it's getting there


----------



## Love_Goddess_Oshun (Jul 10, 2006)

OK, so I don't have a journal yet but I'm gonna **BUMP** anyway...


----------



## MizaniMami (Jul 10, 2006)

No much change in length since I cut it in May, but my sides are growin in thicker!

May 2006
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





July 2006






What a difference two mos worth of no heat+deep conditioning makes


----------



## Mizani_Mrs (Jul 10, 2006)

Comp shots in my siggy!   Thanks Sareca!   I'm still a little frustrated because the URL link to my fotki pics keep changing and it is displaying an image placeholder instead of my pic....   one day i'll  figure out how to fix it...


----------



## bubblebtm2 (Jul 10, 2006)

Everyone's hair looks great.... more motivation 4 us to keep doing what we are doing!


----------



## kareflow (Jul 11, 2006)

It's not that much, but its giving me some hope!!!
 APRIL 2006






 **** sorry dont know how to make pic larger
JUNE 2006 *(12 weeks later)


----------



## MoonStar (Jul 11, 2006)

here's mine!


----------



## BroadstreetBully (Jul 11, 2006)

MoonStar said:
			
		

> here's mine!


 
WHOA look at that growth!!!


----------



## plove (Jul 11, 2006)

MoonStar said:
			
		

> here's mine!


 
I'm try to put my eyes back in my head.:Flahsssss  wow


----------



## dejaomare (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow Moonstar I want to be like u.  That is some awesome growth.

bottom-February2005
left-July2006
right-June2005


----------



## KiniKakes (Jul 11, 2006)

MoonStar said:
			
		

> here's mine!


 
WOW..... what phenomenal growth MoonStar.  Keep up the beautiful work.


----------



## tenderheaded (Jul 11, 2006)

MoonStar said:
			
		

> here's mine!


 
AWESOME GROWTH   You're gonna make me feel totally inadequate!!!

Grow, Grow, Grow


----------



## MoonStar (Jul 11, 2006)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## sky_blu (Jul 11, 2006)

plove said:
			
		

> I'm try to put my eyes back in my head.:Flahsssss  wow



You and me both. MoonStar you gotta spill it, whats your secret inquiring minds want to know?


----------



## MoonStar (Jul 12, 2006)

My only secret is......I don't use a comb.  The only time I comb my hair is in the shower with Breakthru shampoo in it.  I also don't use a conditioner.  Breakthru makes my hair so moisturized and silky that I don't want to use anything else.


----------



## Jay (Jul 12, 2006)

MoonStar said:
			
		

> My only secret is......I don't use a comb.  The only time I comb my hair is in the shower with Breakthru shampoo in it.  I also don't use a conditioner.  Breakthru makes my hair so moisturized and silky that I don't want to use anything else.




No comb??? So how to you style your hair??


----------



## Candy_C (Jul 13, 2006)

MoonStar said:
			
		

> My only secret is*......I don't use a comb*.  The only time I comb my hair is in the shower with Breakthru shampoo in it.  I also don't use a conditioner.  Breakthru makes my hair so moisturized and silky that I don't want to use anything else.



yay for no combers!!!!!!!!


----------



## RainbowCurls (Jul 13, 2006)

Flat iron pics during my transition:
(I chopped a few weeks after the last one)


----------



## KhandiB (Jul 13, 2006)

Clawd Hammercy Gal!!!

Good Work!



			
				MoonStar said:
			
		

> here's mine!


----------



## Nina_deF (Jul 13, 2006)

Here's mine.
Both are newly relaxed by the same salon.
The one from 2005 was cut into a nice bowl-like-do ( yes, it's uneven) by the salon owner.
I needed a hair cut, although needless to say, she has not been allowed to touch my hair since.


----------



## plove (Jul 13, 2006)

Nina_deF said:
			
		

> Here's mine.
> Both are newly relaxed by the same salon.
> The one from 2005 was cut into a nice bowl-like-do ( yes, it's uneven) by the salon owner.
> I needed a hair cut, although needless to say, she has not been allowed to touch my hair since.


 

love your growth I hope I get this much growth in a year too.


----------



## MoonStar (Jul 13, 2006)

Jay said:
			
		

> No comb??? So how to you style your hair??



If I'm going to wear it out I usually will just finger comb, but most of the time I wear my hair in a ponytail.   I wash my hair, comb it in the shower, and then when I get out I put it in a ponytail. (I will wrap the front with a satin scarf if I'm going to bed)  If it gets messy during the day I will spray leave-in conditioner on the outside and brush it down.

Lately I've been using Motions leave-in, but only because it was on sale; it does make my hair soft.

(I only wear my hair out when I go to the salon, which isn't often, maybe twice a year.  But this website gives my inspiration to try new things!)


----------



## cocowhite (Jul 13, 2006)

WOW! What a phenomenal thread. You ladies have such great progress and gorgeous hair. This is truly inspirational. Keep them coming 

Here goes 1st pic 06/05, 2nd pic 10/05 and 3rd pic 05/06:


----------



## dreysonsmommy2011 (Jul 19, 2006)

Great progress Nina_deF and MoonStar!


----------



## Melaninme (Aug 23, 2006)

Mine are within my siggy.


----------



## ak46 (Aug 23, 2006)

*Here's mine from January 2006 to June 2006. I won't have another comparison shot til' December of this year when I finish the Hide your hair until Christmas challenge and also my personal 6 month stretch. This was my hair growth before I joined the forum...I can't wait to see how well my hair is growing now* .


----------



## ekomba (Aug 23, 2006)

wowwwwwwwwwww Ladies congratulations on all your progresses!!!!!That s some beautiful heads of hair and so much inspiration awsome i just finished reading  the whole thread and here s my comparison shots
 
-*back* (8months comparison)small pix=jan2006- big pix august 2006 
http://public.fotki.com/ekomba/2006_den1_ekomba/1abackcomparison_shot.html

-*front* (10 months comparison)small pix oct15,2005-big pix aug20,2006
http://public.fotki.com/ekomba/2006_den1_ekomba/1_afront_compare_pix.html



-*sides*(10months comparison)
oct15,2005



aug20,2006


----------



## NewYorkgyrl (Aug 23, 2006)

Asha97 said:
			
		

> Mine are within my siggy.




You have beautiful hair!!!!


----------



## KiniKakes (Aug 23, 2006)

I just love this post!!!!!!!!!! It's sooo inspiring, man!!!!


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Aug 23, 2006)

ekomba said:
			
		

> wowwwwwwwwwww Ladies congratulations on all your progresses!!!!!That s some beautiful heads of hair and so much inspiration awsome i just finished reading the whole thread and here s my comparison shots
> 
> -*back* (8months comparison)small pix=jan2006- big pix august 2006
> http://public.fotki.com/ekomba/2006_den1_ekomba/1abackcomparison_shot.html
> ...


 



Your hair growth is amazing!  Would you mind sharing your regimine with me?


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 23, 2006)

Ekomba, your hair is coming along nicely!


----------



## honey_jammz82 (Aug 23, 2006)

This is my progress from January 2006 to August 2006, I need a trim but it is growing!


----------



## nomoweavesfome (Aug 23, 2006)

No- Oh God Jennifer MD!!! Your hair is to die for!!! - I almost passed out.  My stomach is still queasin.  I checked out your Fotki.  Girl your new growth is gorgeous.  You are definitely one of my top favorites. When I go to church tonite, I have to sow a  hair growth seed like yours!!!! lol!!!!!!!!! Lmao!


----------



## ekomba (Aug 23, 2006)

Thank you Jcoily!!! i feel like it s finally paying off and i think i see the progress more by taking comparison shots lol else in normal time you just feel like it s growing ok then the pix tell a different story and to me it motivates me more to continue just when i feel like giving up. 




			
				carribean_dream said:
			
		

> Your hair growth is amazing!  Would you mind sharing your regimine with me?



Thank you Carribean_dream!!!  For my regime what i did for the year is mostly a high sulfur- high protein diet and regimen. i havent used heat nor shampoo (except occasionally for high buildups) for 1 year and 1 month and i m mostly in protective styles crown and glory (cornrows,braids,twists). Lately its mostly twists and twistouts low maintainance. my regimen used to be:
-vitamins: # hair vits, biotin, foti and carlson msm powder 9000mg daily, Twinlab amino fuel
-topical: mtg daily with baggie method, wgo, gueyes growth oil, grease, huil masketi or mascriti (spelling?), minoval
-cowashes, airdrying (absolutely no heat), no combing, hair always covered
-diet: Designer whey protein shakes,vegetables,fruits and nuts. eggs, pouches of salmon and baby carrots snacks on apples and almonds daily. one gallon water daily 
-wash hair once a week with Praital silk worm rinse
-every 3 weeks, i do a amla oil treatment (amla powder/evoo/h20)
-every 3 weeks i do a Bigen blue black rinse i buy 2 boxes it gives me a nice deep black color(to keep hair soft and add sheen and shine)


----------



## remnant (Aug 23, 2006)

honey_jammz82 said:
			
		

> This is my progress from January 2006 to August 2006, I need a trim but it is growing!


 

 What growth! Wow you have pretty long hair  !


----------



## EMJazzy (Aug 23, 2006)

Ya'll are ALL THAT!!! I love this board!!! Amazing photos and progress!!! Keep up the good work ladies!!! 

I am going to wait til I have a one year comparison....6 more months and counting!!!


----------



## 2cute2B4gotten (Aug 23, 2006)

Miss_Jetsetter said:
			
		

> Fall 2004 when I firts started really trying to grow it out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Beautiful, girl and you too Macherie!


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Aug 24, 2006)

2cute2b4gotN" that is terrific hair care and growth you got going on. Looks beautiful! bonjour


----------



## CandiceC (Aug 24, 2006)

I have nape comparison shots in my siggy.


----------



## Nella (Aug 24, 2006)

Wow, all of you ladies have such beautiful hair. I have only been using LHCF for about a two months and at this time I dont have much to compare it too. However, by October I will post my results as this is how long I'm stretching to. My last relaxer was June 24 and I want to stretch til October. So, I will post some results in a few months. 

Blessings to you all,


----------



## Lusa (Aug 25, 2006)

I am not sure how to post links of my comparison shots here without having the picture being huge. So, I am going to direct whomever is interested to my fotki account. My journey began in December 2005 and I have recent pictures taken in July after a ten month stretch showing my progress. 

Ta  
(my password is in my profile)


----------



## MizaniMami (Aug 25, 2006)

CandiceC said:
			
		

> I have nape comparison shots in my siggy.


 
I saw that the other day. THAT IS CRAZY!! I can't beleive you nape did that! You use MTG right?


----------



## hairIAM (Aug 25, 2006)

Let me see if I can figure out how to post a pic on here............


----------



## dreysonsmommy2011 (Aug 25, 2006)

CandyC you look so purrty in that pick...lol  Boy do I have a comparison shot for you all, but since I am on the hide your hair until Christmas Challenge I can't show it  I guess you all will have to wait until December


----------



## 2cute2B4gotten (Aug 25, 2006)

Mahalialee4 said:
			
		

> 2cute2b4gotN" that is terrific hair care and growth you got going on. Looks beautiful! bonjour


 
Awe...thank you!  I'm trying girl!


----------



## InJesusName (Aug 26, 2006)

You guys don't know what you have done for this discouraged newbie!  Seeing your pics assures me that I too can have comparison pics one day.  I am currently taking photos of my hair and will be assembling an album real soon!  Stay tuned!


----------



## lbellin (Aug 26, 2006)

My year long comparison.


----------



## chayil0427 (Aug 26, 2006)

I just loooooooooooooove this thread. So inspirational. You ladies are so beautiful and I'm so inspired.

Chayil


----------



## Miss_Jetsetter (Aug 26, 2006)

2cute2B4gotten said:
			
		

> Beautiful, girl and you too Macherie!


 Thank you 2cute!


----------



## Miss_Jetsetter (Aug 26, 2006)

lbellin said:
			
		

> My year long comparison.



IBELLIN-- Guuuurrrrl, I must say, you have made AWSOME progress! Dag! That's A LOT of hair in one year! It's beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## Chicoro (Aug 26, 2006)

Miss_Jetsetter said:
			
		

> IBELLIN-- Guuuurrrrl, I must say, you have made AWSOME progress! Dag! That's A LOT of hair in one year! It's beautiful!!!!!!


 
I agree! I agree. Wow!


----------



## CandiceC (Aug 26, 2006)

MizaniMami said:
			
		

> I saw that the other day. THAT IS CRAZY!! I can't beleive you nape did that! You use MTG right?



Nah. I used it for abouth three months last year, but didn't see a change in growth. And it was messing up my silverjewelry. Lol.
The back still grows slowly, but what's different now is how I maintain the length. I braid that section and keep it all bunned up for months at a time. I also hadn't relaxed the back for 37 1/2 weeks to give it time to growth. Not sure how long I'll go next time. I really try to avoid potential overlapping back there.


----------



## bubblebtm2 (Aug 28, 2006)

Miss_Jetsetter said:
			
		

> IBELLIN-- Guuuurrrrl, I must say, you have made AWSOME progress! Dag! That's A LOT of hair in one year! It's beautiful!!!!!!



   Ditto....please share what u r doin & usin wid us cuz it is phenomenal!!!


----------



## zzirvingj (Aug 28, 2006)

MoonStar said:
			
		

> If I'm going to wear it out I usually will just finger comb, but most of the time I wear my hair in a ponytail. I wash my hair, comb it in the shower, and then when I get out I put it in a ponytail. (I will wrap the front with a satin scarf if I'm going to bed) If it gets messy during the day I will spray leave-in conditioner on the outside and brush it down.
> 
> Lately I've been using Motions leave-in, but only because it was on sale; it does make my hair soft.
> 
> (I only wear my hair out when I go to the salon, which isn't often, maybe twice a year. But this website gives my inspiration to try new things!)


 
You and me have the exact same regimen!!


----------



## sareca (Aug 28, 2006)




----------



## CynamonKis (Aug 28, 2006)

Here are mine since 2002--they are in the picture gallery


http://www.longhaircareforum.com/gallery/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=420


----------



## hottopic (Aug 28, 2006)

mine is below......in siggy


----------



## lbellin (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone.

The only thing I do is condition wash on an almost daily basis.  I also exercise 4-6 times a week.  I don't do vitamins [even though I have a drawer full, just can remember to take the darn things].  I perm based on how much growth I get so it varies.  I listen to my hair.  Sometimes I touch up every three or four months depending on how much shedding I get.  I wear my hair up 99% of the time, either in a single or two braids.  

That's the whole story.  Sorry nothing special.


----------



## Hair Iam (Aug 30, 2006)

Here are my coparison shots from June to August. Christmas full shoulder length here i come, by God's grace


----------



## CynamonKis (Sep 2, 2006)

Whoa Chicoro!  Gorgeous, absolutely stunning hair!



			
				Chicoro said:
			
		

> Here are mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CynamonKis (Sep 2, 2006)

Gee...your hair has grown a lot in 2 short months...



			
				Hair Iam said:
			
		

> Here are my coparison shots from June to August. Christmas full shoulder length here i come, by God's grace


----------



## Hair Iam (Sep 2, 2006)

Hi CynamonKis, 
Thanks for noticing  , I hope to one day to have hair as lovely as yours. For now I'm just grateful to God and all you ladies here for the knowledge I have obtained .


----------



## JazzyDez (Sep 15, 2006)

here are some progress pics....the first two from mid april....the 2nd two from mid august 
http://images17.fotki.com/v326/free/49ed0/8/892575/3444548/april06a-vi.jpg?1150855377 http://images18.fotki.com/v348/free/49ed0/8/892575/3444548/side-vi.jpg?1158365874


http://images18.fotki.com/v348/free/49ed0/8/892575/3553472/aug0603-vi.jpg?1158365473 http://images19.fotki.com/v327/free/49ed0/8/892575/3553472/aug0604-vi.jpg?1158365496


----------



## Tee (Sep 15, 2006)

great progress ladies!


----------



## inthepink (Sep 15, 2006)

Fun post! It's great to see everyone's progress.

Here's my hair in November 2004.  In August of that year, I had finally cut off my relaxed ends.  My hair was the shortest here that it's EVER been.

The next pic was just taken last week after maxigliding my hair. It should be longer but I'm obsessive about having healthy ends and even hair in the shape I want so I trim a lot. :/


----------



## Denim And Leather (Sep 16, 2006)

I love this thread, because it's so inspiring! Great progress, everyone!  

On my pics, the first one is from June, just a little over two months after I started my hair care journey. I self-relaxed with Phyto II and underprocessed, so I flat ironed it the next day and it actually looked better in person than it did in the pic, though the ends do look pretty pitiful. 

The second pic is from Aug. 4, the day after I got it professionally relaxed.

OT- Hairlove, congrats on your progress!  I saw your album awhile back where that stylist jacked up your hair with that bad haircut.  Your hair looks so beautiful!


----------



## inthepink (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks D&L.
You have made great progress also.


----------



## misscrystal (Sep 16, 2006)

Wow! So much inspiration in here! 


I wish I had progress to post   But you guys keep me from giving up


----------



## beyondcute (Sep 16, 2006)

It aint much of nothing but here's my contribution to the thread...

The first cut of the year.... January 2006












Blow out and curled

And now... 9 months later.... September 2006
















Blow out and pin curl set.

Im still transitioning but this is my straight length. The color marks my demarcation/last relaxer line.

GROW HAIR GROW!!! 

Sorry about the big pics... Dont know how to make them small. If anyone wants to do it for me more power to you


----------



## determined_to_grow (Sep 16, 2006)

Whoa BC you and your hair look amazing!!!! Your transition seems to be going great.



			
				beyondcute said:
			
		

> It aint much of nothing but here's my contribution to the thread...
> 
> The first cut of the year.... January 2006
> 
> ...


----------



## breezy (Sep 16, 2006)

beyondcute said:
			
		

> It aint much of nothing but here's my contribution to the thread...
> 
> The first cut of the year.... January 2006
> 
> ...


 
Girl you picked the right name, you are so pretty!  And yoiu've made great progress!


----------



## so1913 (Sep 16, 2006)

Beyondcute is doing the dang thang!!!  Transitioners, check out her album, she's got this transitioning thing on lock!

Lookin' GREAT girlie!!!


----------



## Ambitious1013 (Sep 16, 2006)

Beyondcute - Your hair looks beautiful and you have made wonderful progress!  I love your set and the way you styled it!


----------



## SerenityBreeze (Sep 16, 2006)

Great Progress Ladies - Here is Mine:


----------



## testimony777 (Sep 16, 2006)

WOW you ladies have made some amazing progress! I can't post pics right now because I am not checking my growth until Dec. but I will then. I just had to take a moment to give you all props on you progress. Grow ladies grow


----------



## ccd (Sep 16, 2006)

hairlove said:
			
		

> Fun post! It's great to see everyone's progress.
> 
> Here's my hair in November 2004. In August of that year, I had finally cut off my relaxed ends. My hair was the shortest here that it's EVER been.
> 
> The next pic was just taken last week after maxigliding my hair. It should be longer but I'm obsessive about having healthy ends and even hair in the shape I want so I trim a lot. :/


 
Wow!!! your hair looks amazing Hairlove!! I was wondering about you and some other ladies I haven't seen in a while. Great to "see" you!!!!


----------



## ccd (Sep 16, 2006)

beyondcute said:
			
		

> It aint much of nothing but here's my contribution to the thread...
> 
> The first cut of the year.... January 2006
> 
> ...


 
HI BEYOND!! BEAUTIFUL PICS ...I WANNA KNOW WHAT COLOR THAT IS IN YOUR HAIR....IT LOOKS SO PRETTY CAN YOU GIVE ME THE BRAND AND THE COLOR? WHAT IS HARSH ON YOUR HAIR/ AND HOW ARE YOU MAINTAINING IT'S HEALTH ( PRODUCT INFO OF COURSE...PJ IN THE HOUSE )


----------



## ccd (Sep 16, 2006)

My pics are in my siggy


----------



## prettywhitty (Sep 16, 2006)

Everyone's hair looks so good! Keep it growing ladies!


----------



## Denim And Leather (Sep 16, 2006)

hairlove said:
			
		

> Thanks D&L.
> You have made great progress also.


 
Thank you, hairlove!


----------



## beyondcute (Sep 16, 2006)

THANK ALL YOU LADIES!! Im suffering form severe hair anorexia. I just feel like it aint growing, most days I just look at it and literally shout GROW DAGGONIT!The exact color is in my products folder Its Dark and lovely but I cant recall the color. Its the box with the girl that has the shortest hai on it a kinda short natural do.


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 16, 2006)

Here is my 6-month growth comparison shots with my hair in two-strand twists:

*February 21, 2006*
*



*


*August 21, 2006*
*



*


----------



## so1913 (Sep 16, 2006)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> Here is my 6-month growth comparison shots with my hair in two-strand twists:
> 
> *February 21, 2006*
> *
> ...



Good growin Pooh!!!


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 16, 2006)

so1913 said:
			
		

> Good growin Pooh!!!


thanks! i can't wait to see what my hair will look like in another six months!


----------



## gradygirl (Sep 17, 2006)

Great progress Poohbear!!!!!


----------



## neonbright (Sep 17, 2006)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> Here is my 6-month growth comparison shots with my hair in two-strand twists:
> 
> *February 21, 2006*
> *
> ...



Girl that is more than growth, that is a hair blessing...  Can't wait to see it in 6 more months...


----------



## inthepink (Sep 17, 2006)

Great progress Poohbear!


----------



## shunta (Sep 17, 2006)

Dang, Poohbear!!! Thats some serious growth!


----------



## blueabyss333 (Sep 17, 2006)

http://img420.imageshack.us/my.php?image=january04toseptember06comparisonfo9.jpg

January 2004, September 2004, January 2006, September 2006
However, I just trimmed.


----------



## Lioness (Sep 17, 2006)

Big thread!!

Seeing other's comparison pix was one of the main catalysts of starting my journey to Long hair, last year.

Some of the comparison pix that have been posted are SERIOUS. To anyone who thought ladies with short hair couldn't go long...  "_What about all this!!!_"(As Tracy Ellis Ross said in Kanye's Touch the Sky video)


PS
Can anyone tell me how to post pix (not attachments because they come out too small) in my actual reply????


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 17, 2006)

Summa Bliss said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me how to post pix (not attachments because they come out too small) in my actual reply????


Use http://reg.imageshack.us to upload pics and then copy the image link so you can use it in a thread.


----------



## Lioness (Sep 18, 2006)

QUOTE=Poohbear]Use http://reg.imageshack.us to upload pics and then copy the image link so you can use it in a thread. [/QUOTE]


Thanx Poohbear, Ima give that a try right now.

July 2005:  Neck length





[/URL][/IMG]


July 2006: Armpit length
http://img58.imageshack.us/my.php?image=picture5vj1.jpg]





[/URL]


----------



## plove (Sep 18, 2006)

Summa Bliss said:
			
		

> QUOTE=Poohbear]Use http://reg.imageshack.us to upload pics and then copy the image link so you can use it in a thread.


 

Thanx Poohbear, Ima give that a try right now.

July 2005: Neck length





[/url][/IMG]


July 2006: Armpit length
http://img58.imageshack.us/my.php?image=picture5vj1.jpg]





[/url][/quote]


Nice growth in a year , lets see where you be by Dec.


----------



## plove (Sep 21, 2006)

http://images18.fotki.com/v339/photos/8/851316/3224258/0027B24D-vi.jpg 
http://images18.fotki.com/v25/photos/8/851316/3224258/Picture067-vi.jpg 



Jan  ----  June of this year

Show more next year. I'm in the hide your hair until x-mas.


----------



## frankie (Sep 21, 2006)

Everyone has beautiful hair...I haven't taken a pic of mine since I cut it last May, so no progress pics...but I love all of yours.


----------



## mondi5 (Sep 21, 2006)

Macherieamour your hair is beautiful!
Ambitious, you have wonderful growth and fantastic color!


----------



## mondi5 (Sep 21, 2006)

OnPoint said:
			
		

> Focus on thickness!?! Girl you got it! And lots of it at that!!! Congrats!


 
Ditto! Lovely hair.


----------



## mondi5 (Sep 21, 2006)

Miss_Jetsetter said:
			
		

> Thanks for the compliments ladies!
> 
> Everyones hair looks so good!


 
Miss Jetsetter,
Your hair is fabulous. Your shape is cute too. Your jean pics have inspired me too. We have the same shape, I just need to lose a few.erplexed


----------



## mondi5 (Sep 21, 2006)

All of you ladies are superstars! I'm gonna tell all my girls about this site.
Keep growing!


----------



## Miss_Jetsetter (Sep 21, 2006)

mondi5 said:
			
		

> Miss Jetsetter,
> Your hair is fabulous. Your shape is cute too. Your jean pics have inspired me too. We have the same shape, I just need to lose a few.erplexed



Thank you mondi


----------



## Candy_C (Sep 21, 2006)

beyond cute u look like a baaaaaaaaaaaaad gurl!


----------



## blessed (Sep 21, 2006)

Miss Jetsetter, 
Wow, congrats on the wonderful progress. Your hair looks great. I love how you have kept your ends so trimmed.


----------



## Ambitious1013 (Sep 21, 2006)

mondi5 said:
			
		

> Macherieamour your hair is beautiful!
> Ambitious, you have wonderful growth and fantastic color!



Thank you so much Mondi5!


----------



## determined_to_grow (Sep 21, 2006)

SERENITYBREEZE-- YOUR HAIR IS LOOKING WONDERFUL!!!! 



			
				SerenityBreeze said:
			
		

> Great Progress Ladies - Here is Mine:


----------



## determined_to_grow (Sep 21, 2006)

CANDY C 
I KNOW I SAID THIS ALREADY BUT I ABSOLUTELY LOVE YOUR HAIR.  (I THINK I HAVE A NEW HAIR INSPIRATION)



			
				Candy_C said:
			
		

> beyond cute u look like a baaaaaaaaaaaaad gurl!


----------



## goldensensation (Sep 21, 2006)

You guys have made awesome progress! 

This year has basically been a year of me chopping off overprocessed thin ends. I got a little bit of length, too, but I am now just really starting my journey. I feel like I have been here forever.


----------



## Candy_C (Sep 21, 2006)

Poohbear ur so beautiful!!!!

thankyou determined_to_grow!


----------



## determined_to_grow (Sep 21, 2006)

GOLDENSENSATION UR HAIR LOOKS SO THICK AND SHINY!!! GREAT PROGRESS!!!


			
				goldensensation said:
			
		

> You guys have made awesome progress!
> 
> This year has basically been a year of me chopping off overprocessed thin ends. I got a little bit of length, too, but I am now just really starting my journey. I feel like I have been here forever.


----------



## Denim And Leather (Sep 21, 2006)

goldensensation said:
			
		

> You guys have made awesome progress!
> 
> This year has basically been a year of me chopping off overprocessed thin ends. I got a little bit of length, too, but I am now just really starting my journey. I feel like I have been here forever.


 
Wow, GS! Your hair looks great! I don't know if I've said this before, but I love the thickness of your hair in the July pic.


----------



## goldensensation (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks, determined and Denim!


----------



## beyondcute (Sep 21, 2006)

Candy_C said:
			
		

> beyond cute u look like a baaaaaaaaaaaaad gurl!


Shh! Dont tell nobody!


----------



## nap2bfree (Sep 27, 2006)

NICE


----------



## Sosoothing (Oct 3, 2006)

JAN-2006





SEPT-2006





Another SEPT-2006

I hope to make it to BSL by December 2006. But I bet if I wasnt too afraid of heat I could blow dry then flat iron and come pretty close to BSL no?? anyways.....Thanks for all the help LHCF .


----------



## determined_to_grow (Oct 3, 2006)

hey Lkaysgirl
That's a lot a progress- are you texlaxed or natural.  Either way you made a lot of progress since January!!!!! 



			
				Lkaysgirl said:
			
		

> JAN-2006
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PinkAngel (Oct 3, 2006)

Beautiful progress ladies.....






12/05






8/06


----------



## Sosoothing (Oct 3, 2006)

determined_to_grow said:
			
		

> hey Lkaysgirl
> That's a lot a progress- *are you* *texlaxed or natural*. Either way you made a lot of progress since January!!!!!


 
 I am actually fully relaxed. I always leave the relaxer on for _at_ _least 10mins longer_ than recommended. This year alone I have used revlon Lye, Silk Elements No-Lye, and Profective Super. Since the beginning of my hair journey, I have used Soft N Beautiful, Hawaiian silky and another one in a pink box I cant remember right now. And I still get the same results. 

You probably dont notice but I make reference to this as often as I can and I have been trying to find really strong relaxers but as of last month I have given up and will just enjoy the way my hair is.


----------



## missnappylady (Oct 3, 2006)

Everyone's hair looks amazing!!


----------



## sheba125 (Oct 3, 2006)

Amazing my sisters.......truly amazing such inspiration!


----------



## determined_to_grow (Oct 4, 2006)

Whoa Msshic 
Great progress!!! 



			
				msshic said:
			
		

> Beautiful progress ladies.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## determined_to_grow (Oct 4, 2006)

Lkaysgirl
I think you should leave it like that- I love texlaxed/natural hair- maybe because I secretly want to go natural - or maybe because it remains me of my hair idol but I really like it!!! 



			
				Lkaysgirl said:
			
		

> I am actually fully relaxed. I always leave the relaxer on for _at_ _least 10mins longer_ than recommended. This year alone I have used revlon Lye, Silk Elements No-Lye, and Profective Super. Since the beginning of my hair journey, I have used Soft N Beautiful, Hawaiian silky and another one in a pink box I cant remember right now. And I still get the same results.
> 
> You probably dont notice but I make reference to this as often as I can and I have been trying to find really strong relaxers but as of last month I have given up and will just enjoy the way my hair is.


----------



## mppaul2 (Oct 4, 2006)

Grat thread...everyone's progresss is a super inspriration 
Keep up the growing.. and showing!!


----------



## plove (Oct 4, 2006)

msshic said:
			
		

> Beautiful progress ladies.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I'm loving your hair it has really grown a lot and the year is not over yet.


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Oct 4, 2006)

Ya'll are killing me with all this hair.  I know I should be encouraged but its made me anxious about my hair!!  Geez!  I can't wait to get to APL!!  I've only been on this journey for about 3 months!! NOW I'M ALL IMPATIENT!!! 

I'm just sick!!! I'm all depressed! lol


----------



## Hair Iam (Oct 4, 2006)

As of September 30th:


----------



## Precious_1 (Oct 5, 2006)

lexi84 said:
			
		

> Here's a wet comparison of August '05 and June '06
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

your hair is beautiful, what's your regime? What type of relaxer do you prefer?


----------



## PinkAngel (Oct 5, 2006)

determined_to_grow said:
			
		

> Whoa Msshic
> Great progress!!!


 
Thanks determined, I'll be so glad to make BSL.


----------



## PinkAngel (Oct 5, 2006)

plove said:
			
		

> I'm loving your hair it has really grown a lot and the year is not over yet.


 
thanks plove, I hope to make BSL by Dec 06. We'll see.


----------



## SweetCaramel1 (Oct 6, 2006)

everyone's hair is beautiful!  you all are so inspirational!!!


----------



## Wildchild453 (Oct 8, 2006)

This is from Jan 06





From Sept 06





Side view Jan 06





Side view Oct 06


----------



## NOEChic (Oct 8, 2006)

i don't have any real shots since i am just starting but this is my hair now

Oct 06


----------



## nyreebnks (Oct 8, 2006)

msbrown76 said:
			
		

> Devin your hair is looking good girl! Very pretty and healthy looking. I can't wait til my ponytail looks like that!!!


 

Ms brown I agree with you her  pony tail is my dream pony tail, long, thick,and healthy

Nyree


----------



## Ayeshia (Oct 8, 2006)

Jan 06'





July 06'






I Havent updated since July though.


----------



## shunta (Oct 8, 2006)

Wow!! Wonderful progress, ladies!!


----------



## KhandiB (Oct 8, 2006)

Good Job Girl!!



			
				msshic said:
			
		

> Beautiful progress ladies.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## devin (Oct 9, 2006)

awwww thanks!  i am still working on it.



			
				nyreebnks said:
			
		

> Ms brown I agree with you her pony tail is my dream pony tail, long, thick,and healthy
> 
> Nyree


----------



## devin (Oct 9, 2006)

wow ladies!! you all have some wonderful progress! very inspirational!


----------



## determined_to_grow (Oct 9, 2006)

Ayeshia - I'm loving the curls!!! 



			
				Ayeshia said:
			
		

> Jan 06'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LovelyZ (Oct 9, 2006)

December 2005





 June 2006


----------



## testimony777 (Oct 9, 2006)

Ayeshia said:
			
		

> Jan 06'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow that's some amazing progress you have there! Your hair is beautiful!


----------



## nap2bfree (Oct 31, 2006)

:Flahsssss 

Everyone is doing so well!!!!

nap


----------



## Radianthealth (May 29, 2007)

Bump,
Before - May 2006-Neck Length






After - May 2007-Collarbone Length





Very Inspirational Thread!!!


----------



## mrshicks2002 (May 29, 2007)

This topic was so inspiring. I love looking all the before and after pictures.  I mean everyone has made great progress and I cant wait to see where I am a year from now and be able to post my before and after pictures.


----------



## eyunka (May 30, 2007)

Here are mine


----------



## Serenity_Peace (May 30, 2007)

I needed to revisit this thread today because I have been feeling really down about my hair lately. I just think my hair is just...well...on my head, doing nothing but just sitting there. I know it's growing because I have NG, but I want to make sure that it's healthy as well. It just seems not to look as healthy as it could and I take really great care of my body and hair.

So, this thread is very uplifting for me...


----------



## eyunka (May 30, 2007)

Serenity hang in there, we all feel that way from time to time....Just keep doing what you are doing and you will see the light.





			
				Serenity_Peace said:
			
		

> I needed to revisit this thread today because I have been feeling really down about my hair lately. I just think my hair is just...well...on my head, doing nothing but just sitting there. I know it's growing because I have NG, but I want to make sure that it's healthy as well. It just seems not to look as healthy as it could and I take really great care of my body and hair.
> 
> So, this thread is very uplifting for me...


----------



## Candy_C (May 30, 2007)

Candy_C said:
			
		

> _Post your comparison pictures ladies! Its 6 months into the year and i wanna see and i bet many others will wanna see how far we've gotten since we began our trip/or just from maybe 6 months ago, a year ago, 2 years WHATEVER!
> 
> Lets inspire!_




woooowwwwww


nearly a year since  iposted this lol, ahhhhh so it took me a whole year to get from brastrap to waistlength.

theres alot of encouraging posts i nthis thread, this is so nice to look back on


----------



## Candy_C (May 30, 2007)

trimbride said:
			
		

> Bump,
> Before - May 2006-Neck Length
> 
> 
> ...



TRIMBRIDE! UR HAS HAS GROWWWN


----------



## cat eyes (May 30, 2007)

Here is my progress.

Aug 06





May 07


----------

